# Looking for help with Feral Kittens In Central West Texas



## Amber Rose (Jun 4, 2013)

I've been taking care of and (trap/neuter/spay/releasing) a group of feral cats for about 5 years now. I'm looking for any rescue groups that can help me find homes for feral kittens. I've tried very hard to keep all the cats spayed/neutered but every few years new cats come in and I have babies. There is no one around where I live anymore that wants these cats, and they are shot on sight. So far I haven't been able to find one rescue org to accept them. I've been told to take them to the shelter to be gassed, or to shoot or poison them. I will not do that.

I have not attempted to trap these kittens yet. They are about 4-5 weeks old, very healthy but flea infested, they are staying in my fenced yard and hide under my house during the day. Feeding, watering and shelter is no problem...I just want to try and give these guys a chance to have a great forever home.

If I can find a rescue/fostering group that can help me find permanent homes for the babies I can them begin the process of trying to trap them, putting them in my office and socializing them until the foster/permanent home can take them. I cannot keep any of the kittens, I have 7 cats of my own.

I Do Not want to place the kittens myself! There is no one in this area that I would trust any animal with. I would feel much more comfortable giving the kittens to a group who have a strict screening process in place when it comes to adopting out animals.

Can anyone help me?


----------



## howsefrau32 (Mar 6, 2013)

I sincerely hope that you find some help Amber. After all that you do to help these guys, I hope someone nearby you can step up to help you.


----------



## Venusworld21 (Oct 23, 2012)

Would you be willing to transport them to a shelter? If so, how far would you be willing to transport? At 4-5 weeks, they might not end up feral, so that may increase their chances of finding homes.

Also, I just googled a bit and found this:

Central Texas SPCA, A No-Kill Animal Shelter

"We encourage you to place your pet on as many no-kill and rescue group waiting lists as possible to increase your chance of finding available space. Simply visit our website and click on Links or call us at 512-260-SPCA (7722) during visiting hours for a list of other no-kill shelters and rescue groups in your area, along with valuable tips on how to screen and adopt your pet from home."

Central Texas SPCA - Useful Links


Good luck!


----------

